# REALLY Quick Substrate Question



## RobertsKitty (May 2, 2009)

I currently have about and inch and a half or so of pool sand in my 20g tank. I am planning on using Florite for the substrate. I was wondering if I bought a 15 pound bag and mixed it with the sand already in the tank would that get me to around 3 inches throughout the tank or will I still need 2 bags?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it should put you pretty close.... but ; eventually the fluorite will end up on the bottom and the sand on top..


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, it will eventually separate...and won't look really good, honestly. I'd go either the sand or the flourite. Flourite mixed with a similar colored gravel looks better IMO.


----------

